
Microscopic Adventures of a Chip Circuitry Repairman - luu
http://iq.intel.com/microscopic-adventures-of-a-chip-circuitry-repairman/
======
Animats
The subject being discussed is improving wafer fab yield. That's a very
proprietary area, which is probably why the article is so vague.

